

A FreeBSD 10 Desktop How-To - dewarrn1
https://cooltrainer.org/a-freebsd-desktop-howto/

======
JeremyMorgan
Awesome! It's been years since I used a FreeBSD desktop, but from around 2000
to 2008 that was always my "main", especially when I was doing a lot of
PHP/MySQL dev stuff. My only complaint is hardware support once in a while but
overall it is a very stable fast operating system that I think a lot of people
wrongly ignore.

~~~
dewarrn1
Agreed, I like FreeBSD a great deal. I especially like Nicole's guide because
it's so matter-of-fact. By following her instructions, I think anyone with
*NIX experience could get a similar setup working without too much hassle, and
that's a great contribution.

